# If you owned a Restaurant what style of food would you serve"?



## Bretrick (Nov 20, 2021)

I would serve Home Style meals, not fancy stuff. Roasts, with all the trimmings, Rissoles and Mash, Beef Stew, Traditional Shepherds Pie, Salmon/Tuna Patties. Bangers and Mash.
Apple Pie, Wine Trifle, Cheesecake, Baked Pudding, Rhubarb Crumble, Pavlova.
Restaurant would be called, Granma's Home Cooking


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 20, 2021)

Old fashioned homestyle comfort food in a farm setting with high volume, big portions, low prices.

Sunday dinner all day, every day.

Plenty of gravy, biscuits, and pie, lots of pie! 

We could call it Aunt Bea’s Chat ‘n’ Chew or the Squat ‘n’ Gobble!

On the other hand why waste money on a sign, if it’s good people will find it.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2021)

Seafood.... Chowders, Freshly caught fish of all types... lots of shellfish dishes and fresh side salads....


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 20, 2021)

If you owned a Restaurant what style of food would you serve?​
My wife's soup

First spoonful, and you wanna fall down and scream

I've had thoughts of a soup truck

It'd rock, big time

The homeless would get free soup

Might just do that yet


----------



## Gaer (Nov 20, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> If you owned a Restaurant what style of food would you serve?​
> My wife's soup
> 
> First spoonful, and you wanna fall down and scream
> ...


What kind of soup does she make that's so great?  We would all love the recipe!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 20, 2021)

Home style food with gravy, fried potatoes in bacon grease. Chicken served with its crispy skin nothing broiled and a lot of deep fried foods.   I would put out a sign saying, "If you are looking for healthy eating don't stop here, if you want flavor, come on in."


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 20, 2021)

A steak house


----------



## Gaer (Nov 20, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Home style food with gravy, fried potatoes in bacon grease. Chicken served with its crispy skin nothing broiled and a lot of deep fried foods.   I would put out a sign saying, "If you are looking for healthy eating don't stop here, if you want flavor, come on in."


I find I'm unable to buy skin-on chicken anymore.  Everything is skinless.  Bad for soup because the skin has a lot of flavor!
Can you still buy it where you live?


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 20, 2021)

Gaer said:


> What kind of soup does she make that's so great? We would all love the recipe!


There is no *'recipe'
'This and that*'

Often just leftovers
But......I have a sneakin' suspicion it's all in the herbs and spices
Whatever it is, It's a bowl of savory completeness 

I don't even mess it up with my sriracha, or pepper
Jus' too good


----------



## timoc (Nov 20, 2021)

If you owned a Restaurant what style of food would you serve"?​
Fish and chips, and for afters, fish and chips.


----------



## timoc (Nov 20, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I find I'm unable to buy skin-on chicken anymore.  Everything is skinless.  Bad for soup because the skin has a lot of flavor!
> Can you still buy it where you live?


Yes, but you have to catch the bloody chicken first.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 20, 2021)

timoc said:


> If you owned a Restaurant what style of food would you serve"?​
> Fish and chips, and for afters, fish and chips.


You sound like the owner of a local chippy.

People are shocked that he doesn’t offer coffee.

He explained that first it’s coffee, then it’s cream, then it’s sugar, then they need a spoon ...


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 20, 2021)

It's tough to serve what I would want . Costs are so high.

At first I thought seafood then steakhouse. Cost prohibitive there too.

This is a bad time to even think about opening a restaurant.
My Sign would have to read:
The *you can't afford to eat here* Restaurant​I'll be eating at Bea's


​


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 20, 2021)

I would serve a buffet, like Tomatoes in Florida, only the food will be organic and there will be meat. 

-The salad bar will be filled with fresh lettuce, spinach, vegetables, crunchy tuna and chicken salads, broccoli salad, cherry tomatoes, green peppers, and cucumber and carrot slices, onion slices, olives, and cheese crumbles.
-Soups will include chicken noodle, clam chowder, potato soup, bean soup, lentil soup, and vegetable soup
-Fish section includes fried shrimp, baked salmon
-Meats section include fried chicken, roast turkey slices, hamburgers and meatloafs (from grass-fed beef).
-Bread section includes pizza slices, plenty of rolls, muffins, and cornbread
-Potatoes section includes baked sweet potato, baked potato, mashed potatoes (and all the trimmings)
-The Drinks section includes coffee, tea, sodas, and juices
-Dessert section includes chocolate cake, brownies, apple pie, vanilla and chocolate ice creams (hard and soft) with strawberry, fudge, and caramel toppings

Phew! I'm full just writing this down. I always liked eating at buffets, but have not eaten in one in years because my eyes are bigger than my stomach, and I would get up feeling stuffed (and that's never a good feeling!)


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 20, 2021)

So many tasty cuisines....

But if I had to pick one....

Authentic French


----------



## jerry old (Nov 20, 2021)

My Yankee restaurant menu:
Grits, Pinto beans, taters, cornbread,  make lots of water available without having to beg for it, buttermilk. 'maters. iced tea, one meat: hamburger steak


----------



## Nathan (Nov 20, 2021)

> If you owned a Restaurant what style of food would you serve"?



General Asian:  Chinese-Thai-Vietnamese-Japanese-Korean.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 20, 2021)

Sandwiches, soups and salads!!!!


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 20, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> I would serve a buffet, like Tomatoes in Florida, only the food will be organic and there will be meat.
> 
> -The salad bar will be filled with fresh lettuce, spinach, vegetables, crunchy tuna and chicken salads, broccoli salad, cherry tomatoes, green peppers, and cucumber and carrot slices, onion slices, olives, and cheese crumbles.
> -Soups will include chicken noodle, clam chowder, potato soup, bean soup, lentil soup, and vegetable soup
> ...


We had the same thing here in my hometown, only it was called 'Sweet Tomatoes'
Salad bar, soups, desserts, drinks.

Good stuff.


----------



## Irwin (Nov 20, 2021)

Maybe ethnic foods with a different ethnicity every day. It might be tough to find a chef who could prepare all different kinds of foods, though.

There's a really good, although expensive, French restaurant here in Denver. We've had some good Mexican restaurants, but one will be good for a while and then the food will go downhill after a few years for some reason. I'm going to eat at a good Mediterranean restaurant tomorrow.


----------



## oldpop (Nov 20, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Old fashioned homestyle comfort food in a farm setting with high volume, big portions, low prices.
> 
> Sunday dinner all day, every day.
> 
> ...


When I rode my motorcycle around the country I used to search out restaurants that served home cooked meals. You could find them but they were not easy to find.


----------



## oldpop (Nov 20, 2021)

Soul food.


----------



## Irwin (Nov 20, 2021)

oldpop said:


> Soul food.


What's your favorite soul food?


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 20, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> We had the same thing here in my hometown, only it was called 'Sweet Tomatoes'
> Salad bar, soups, desserts, drinks.
> 
> Good stuff.


Maybe it was the same one! Don't remember. It's been so long! But I really liked the idea!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 20, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I find I'm unable to buy skin-on chicken anymore.  Everything is skinless.  Bad for soup because the skin has a lot of flavor!
> Can you still buy it where you live?


I can still get skin on chicken but not as popular as it once was.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 20, 2021)

timoc said:


> If you owned a Restaurant what style of food would you serve"?​
> Fish and chips, and for afters, fish and chips.


That's just what I was thinking.  We don't have a decent fish and chips restaurant where we live.  If I opened a small place for a quick lunch or dinner, I bet it would be a success.  When we were on the Oregon coast, we had some good fish and chips, but that was years ago.  I wouldn't be the chef, that would have to be someone who made it perfectly and delicious.


----------



## oldpop (Nov 20, 2021)

Irwin said:


> What's your favorite soul food?


My favorites would be:
Southern fried chicken
Oxtails and rice
Chicken/squirrel and dumplings
Giblets
East Carolina pulled pork BBQ
Creole shrimp
Fried fish (fillets)
red beans and ham hocks
Green beans cooked with a ham hock until mushy.
Collards/Kale slow cooked with a ham hock until mushy with vinegar when on the plate. Resulting Pot liquor on cornbread.
Tomato and bread pudding
Fried okra
Sweet Potato
Baked macaroni and cheese
Black eyed peas
Johnny cake
Hush puppies
Cornbread
grits
Peach cobbler
Sweet potato pie
To name a few. Some I have not had since my mother passed. I can still smell them cooking.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I find I'm unable to buy skin-on chicken anymore.  Everything is skinless.  Bad for soup because the skin has a lot of flavor!
> Can you still buy it where you live?


Have you tried buying a whole chicken?  Lots of skin on them.


----------



## Jules (Nov 20, 2021)

Interesting point about not selling chicken with skin.  What are they doing with it?


----------



## oldpop (Nov 20, 2021)

Jules said:


> Interesting point about not selling chicken with skin.  What are they doing with it?


Nuggets and hot dogs maybe?


----------



## Jules (Nov 20, 2021)

oldpop said:


> Nuggets and hot dogs maybe?


I fear you’re right.


----------



## Joe Smith (Nov 20, 2021)

Chili Dogs.


----------



## oldpop (Nov 20, 2021)

Jules said:


> I fear you’re right.


I googled what is done with the skin from skinless chicken? One butcher said he puts in his sausage. That was on a butchers forum I believe. All the other references were about how to cook it, not to eat skinless chicken and why chicken skin is good for you. I could find no definitive answer to the question. Wording the query different might get better results?


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 21, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> We had the same thing here in my hometown, only it was called 'Sweet Tomatoes'
> Salad bar, soups, desserts, drinks.
> 
> Good stuff.


We had Sweet Tomatoes in South Florida as well when we lived there.  We eat there often!


----------



## oldpop (Nov 21, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> We had Sweet Tomatoes in South Florida as well when we lived there.  We eat there often!


Are you talking about tomato and bread pudding? I have not thought about that in quite a while mmm mm. I gots to have me some of that. I had to add that to my list above.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 21, 2021)

Anything country.  I was born in North Carolina, and my mother continued to cook our native food after we moved to Florida. Comfort food... fried chicken, meat loaf, mashed potatoes, fried okra, collard greens with bacon and onions.  I eat very little of this now, but I would be happy to serve it!


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 21, 2021)

oldpop said:


> Are you talking about tomato and bread pudding? I have not thought about that in quite a while mmm mm. I gots to have me some of that.


No, it was basically a "salad buffet" with various salads and toppings.  I would love some tomato and bread pudding!


----------



## oldpop (Nov 21, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> No, it was basically a "salad buffet" with various salads and toppings.  I would love some tomato and bread pudding!


I used to make it when I grew tomatoes. Where I live now everytime I have tried to grow tomatoes just about the time the tomatoes start to fruit they get a blight that takes them out in about a week. From the research I have done it seems to be spreading around the southeastern U.S....


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2021)

Italian food for me, right down to Italian coffee.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 21, 2021)

oldpop said:


> I used to make it when I grew tomatoes. Where I live now everytime I have tried to grow tomatoes just about the time the tomatoes start to fruit they get a blight that takes them out in about a week. From the research I have done it seems to be spreading around the southeastern U.S....


My grandfather in North Carolina used to grow yellow tomatoes that were less acidic than red tomatoes.  Are you familiar with them?


----------



## oldpop (Nov 21, 2021)

Yes but I have never grown them.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 21, 2021)

oldpop said:


> My favorites would be:
> Southern fried chicken
> Oxtails and rice
> Chicken/squirrel and dumplings
> ...


Okay, as a Southern boy it all looks great, but I picked out peach cobbler from your list.  My grandmother made the best peach cobbler with biscuits in it.  I can still taste it.  

Did you ever try corn bread soaked in a glass of milk?


----------



## oldpop (Nov 21, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Okay, as a Southern boy it all looks great, but I picked out peach cobbler from your list.  My grandmother made the best peach cobbler with biscuits in it.  I can still taste it.
> 
> Did you ever try corn bread soaked in a glass of milk?


Yes when I was a lot younger. Now days milk is a no no. No ice cream either. I can get away with cheese though. In place of ice cream I put bananas, blueberries or blackberries in cottage cheese. I can eat that in moderation. Corn bread goes with so many things. I always make it with chili or anything with gravy or pot liquor. Sometimes I have it with ham and eggs and grits also. I love peach cobbler. My mother used to make it. I have tried to imitate it but never got it just right.


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 21, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I find I'm unable to buy skin-on chicken anymore.  Everything is skinless.  Bad for soup because the skin has a lot of flavor!
> Can you still buy it where you live?


Yes, we can buy chicken with skin on. It's the only kind I use for soup. I also use bone broth with 9 gr protein in every cup.


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 21, 2021)

Owning a restaurant is the last thing I would ever do. I could see being the business manager, but only if my friend/landlord owned it and did the cooking, and didn't try to persuade me to eat fish. I would not supervise any people, which is my idea of the worst job in the world.

I know the menu would include his delicious soups and breads. Everything would be healthy to eat, low fat, and gluten-free selections would be available.


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 21, 2021)

oldpop said:


> Yes when I was a lot younger. Now days milk is a no no. No ice cream either. I can get away with cheese though. In place of ice cream I put bananas, blueberries or blackberries in cottage cheese. I can eat that in moderation. Corn bread goes with so many things. I always make it with chili or anything with gravy or pot liquor. Sometimes I have it with ham and eggs and grits also. I love peach cobbler. My mother used to make it. I have tried to imitate it but never got it just right.


You can make banana ice cream.  Just put them in the blender or cuisanart (sp?), and place them in the freezer for a while.  You can top them w/chocolate chips or coconut shavings, or nothing at all.

Tastes good.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 21, 2021)

Jules said:


> Interesting point about not selling chicken with skin.  What are they doing with it?


making chicken Macnuggets.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Nov 21, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> If you owned a Restaurant what style of food would you serve?​
> My wife's soup
> 
> First spoonful, and you wanna fall down and scream
> ...


That would be great, especially free to homeless part. I hope you can and DO fulfill your maybe


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 21, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> That would be great, especially free to homeless part. I hope you can and DO fulfill your maybe


Well, it's a strong possibility.
Feeding the homeless has posed a problem with the local authorities, but having a legit food cart affair can be workable


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 21, 2021)

Just reading all these messages got my stomach growling! Everything looks so good! Gave me some ideas for what to cook...

Although I put Tomatoes Buffett salad bar for my answer, if I had to go with home cooked meals, like others here, it would be my mother's homecoming which is totally different from the salad bar concept.

Mom definitely cooked comfort food - Greek meals like moussaka (eggplant), pastitsio (similar to lasagna), stuffed peppers and tomatoes (stuffed with rice and ground beef), dolmades (stuffed grape leaves), lentil soup, baked lamb with potatoes, onions, garlic, and she made her own pitas, which are small tarts stuffed with either a cheese mix or a spinach mix. Each New Year's she/we baked a braided sweet bread that looked like Challah bread, and a similar bread for Easter. She bakes little koulouraki which are butter cookies, and apple cake. I can go on and on. Everyone who visits her gets a treat.

I tried to mimic her when married, and my husband used to say we didn't need to go to a restaurant because we had one at home! After he passed away, I stopped cooking like I used to. But this forum brings back good memories...


----------



## Pepper (Nov 21, 2021)

A kosher deli with five kinds of knishes.


----------



## Irwin (Nov 21, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Well, it's a strong possibility.
> Feeding the homeless has posed a problem with the local authorities, but having a legit food cart affair can be workable


Speaking of feeding the homeless, I'd like to do an experiment and open up giant cafeterias or perhaps food courts in the poorest neighborhoods of cities around the country. Food would be free to anyone, but you had to eat there to prevent abuse of the system.

If people didn't have to worry about where their next meal was coming from, they could concentrate on other things like developing skills and getting an education. It would also be a hell of a lot more efficient than just handing out checks to poor people. It wouldn't be rewarding people to have more children. Plus, poor people would eat better and healthier foods!


----------



## Shero (Nov 21, 2021)

Definitely French and that would include food from the French West Indies and French Algeria, Morocco and Tunisia.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 21, 2021)

Shero said:


> Definitely French and that would include food from the French West Indies and French Algeria, Morocco and Tunisia.


My best friend in college was from Morocco! She spoke French, and boy, could she cook up some fantastic meals!


----------



## Shero (Nov 21, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> My best friend in college was from Morocco! She spoke French, and boy, could she cook up some fantastic meals!


I have not come across a Moroccan dish that I did not like


----------

